# Looking for sound Gospel tracts and resources in plain language



## Minh (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello,


I desire the Lord to save a Japanese friend who was my former high school classmate. I am looking for any good resource that expound the Gospel and call sinners to repentance. Since English is his 2nd language, we should look for contents that are readable. There are too many options on the internet so I would like to know what are the best Gospel material in your opinions. If you have, please share the links and pdf files here.

Much appreciated,


----------



## Minh (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## FivePointSpurgeonist (Mar 7, 2021)

Store







store.livingwaters.com





I have used many of these tracts in Japanese when I was in Japan.









Are You a Good Person? (multiple languages)


Freely available in over 40 languages, these digital print files are from one of our most popular and compelling gospel tracts.




store.livingwaters.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 7, 2021)

I help out in a New Zealand tract ministry and they have a good range of tracts that can be printed from a pdf format https://www.tracts4u.org/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInquirer (Mar 7, 2021)

I like 2 Ways to Live.

Online version in Japanese - https://twowaystolive.com/japanese/
They used to have a print tract in Japanese but I see a 404 page when I try to access. Probably could contact them to see if still available - https://matthiasmedia.com/products/two-ways-to-live

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Minh (Mar 7, 2021)

Also, please include any article you find helpful. I am distributing those electronically. Thanks for the sharing so far!


----------

